# разводы



## Crescent

Всем здравствуйте. 

Я вот только что смотрела русский сериал, ("Кто в Доме Хозяин" называется, если это Вам о чём ни будь говорит) и там была одна фраза, которую я как-то... не поняла. 

Контекст вот такой вот: один молодой человек в доме протирает кофейный столик мокрой тряпочкой, с мылом, и входит другой и говорит ему:
- Эээ, нет, ты знаешь - лучше мелкими кругами протирать. _Разводов меньше будет. _
На что второй ему отвечает:
-  Мужчине разводы не страшны!

И это, по идее, должно быть смешно (так как голоса за кадром смеются. Знаете, как во _Friends_?  ) но я не поняла шутку.

Мне кажется, что у слова "разводы" есть какоето ещё другое значение, (наверняка не приличное) которого я  просто не знаю.

Сможет ли кто ни будь мне помочь? И скажите, пожалуйста, Вам лично, смешно? 

Заранее благодарю вас за помощь!


----------



## Stripped

In this context "разводы" = "smudge marks" vs. "разводы" = "divorces".
In the modern Russian slang another meaning exists:

"развести [кого-то] на... " (деньги, и пр.) - to bully, to force someone into doing smth against the person's will


----------



## Crescent

Stripped said:


> In this context "разводы" = "smudge marks" vs. "разводы" = "divorces".
> In the modern Russian slang another meaning exists:
> 
> "развести [кого-то] на... " (деньги, и пр.) - to bully, to force someone into doing smth against the person's will


 Thank you for your help, Stripped! 

О, Боже мой, как же я могла забыть про "разводы" в смысле "divorces"?! Но оно у меня действительно просто вылетело из головы. 

Наверное, потому что я, лично, никогда не использую это слово во множественном числе. Если я его употребляю,то всегда говорю "развод", в единственном. 

Да, да - и про те "разводы" я тоже, как-то, позабыла.  На самом деле, я вполне знакома с этим значением. Например, можно сказать:
Он меня развёл на 500 долларов! 
Но я просто не вижу связи между тем, что говорил персонаж в сериале, и теми разводами, о которых вы говорите. 

Спасибо ещё раз за помощь.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> О, Боже мой, как же я могла забыть про "разводы" в смысле "divorces"?! Но оно у меня действительно просто вылетело из головы.
> 
> Наверное, потому что я, лично, никогда не использую это слово во множественном числе. Если я его употребляю,то всегда говорю "развод", в единственном.
> 
> Да, да - и про те "разводы" я тоже, как-то, позабыла.  На самом деле, я вполне знакома с этим значением. Например, можно сказать:
> Он меня развёл на 500 долларов!
> Но я просто не вижу связи между тем, что говорил персонаж в сериале, и теми разводами, о которых вы говорите.


Отсутствие связи как раз и предполагает улыбку, так как второй персонаж иронизирует над первым, который его первым "приколол". В первом употреблении - это замечание (не слишком уместное, что и вызывает ответную иронию) по поводу разводов от грязной тряпки (в прямом значении слова). В ответ предлагается выбрать одно из переносных, так как оба могут играть заметную роль в жизни мужчины. Второй персонаж, вероятно, тем самым убивает двух зайцев, так как заодно отказывается от "тряпки" (множественная женская коннотация). Оба - с претензией на крутые мачо, и любой намёк на женские "штучки" в их адрес их _плющит конкретно_.

Но я абсолютно согласен с тем, что современный русский стало труднее понимать. Например, сам долго ломал голову над фразой "_Петя прогнулся_". Мне предложили штук пять толкований в одном и том же контексте, в том числе взаимоисключающих, ни одно из которых не оказалось правильным.


----------



## Q-cumber

Как бы то ни было, я не вижу повода смеяться на этой шуткой (или "шуткой"). Тупое ржание за кадром (в американском стиле) обычно используют от скудоумия, когда не могут придумать что-нибудь действительно смешное.


----------



## Etcetera

Stripped все замечательно объяснила. Действительно, обыгрываются эти два значения слова "развод/ы". 
А в шутке и я ничего смешного почему-то не вижу. Впрочем, на современные сериалы моего чувства юмора хронически не хватает.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Как бы то ни было, я не вижу повода смеяться на этой шуткой (или "шуткой"). Тупое ржание за кадром (в американском стиле) обычно используют от скудоумия, когда не могут придумать что-нибудь действительно смешное.


Да ладно, это просто традиция.
А чувство юмора - вещь тонкая, глубоко укоренённая в народном сознании. Если нам не нравится чужой юмор, это не значит, что он обязательно тупой. Другое дело, что пересаживать юмор на чуждую для него почву неправильный.
На, а с третьей стороны, если сериалы показывают, значит, они пользуются спросом. Ну и на здоровье. Кому арбуз, а кому свиной хрящик.
А кому и оба одновременно.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Кому арбуз, а кому свиной хрящик.
> А кому и оба одновременно.



Гммм.. не знаю кому что, но мне - арбуз, пожалуйста! 

  А если серьезно, то спасибо вам всем за помощь и за отзывы!

* Kolan*: Вы, мне кажется, с вами изумительными лингвистическими способностями, копнули ещё глубже, чем сама задумка режиссера: Вы действительно думайте, что простой, средний зритель (как я, например) догадался бы, что вот под этой _тряпкой_ подразумевалась "тряпка", в смысле женщина? До меня вот это "прозрение" только дошло, когда Вы сами об этот сказали.. Но всё равно, за анализирование* Вам 5 балов! 
(о Боже, чуть не сказала "анализ"...)

 * Q-cumber:* Да, я Вас очень понимаю- на самом деле, мой папа тоже ужасно не любит сериалы, там где за кадром смеются, говоря, что не надо ему указывать, что и когда должно быть смешно. 
Но всё таки, напрасно вы так: сериал на само деле хороший, а это просто была одна (не очень удачная .>.< ) шуточка.
А если честно, то я тоже предпочитаю советский юмор.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Но всё равно, за анализирование* Вам 5 балов!
> (о Боже, чуть не сказала "анализ"...)


Как ни странно, "анализ" тут был бы совершенно к месту, а "анализирование", боюсь, совсем не годится.
Одно из значений "анализа" настолько редко, что в обычной речи ненужных ассоциаций не возникает.


> А если честно, то я тоже предпочитаю советский юмор.


О боже, что это такое вы имеете в виду?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Например, сам долго ломал голову над фразой "_Петя прогнулся_". Мне предложили штук пять толкований в одном и том же контексте, в том числе взаимоисключающих, ни одно из которых не оказалось правильным.


Эта идиома давно утратила первоначальный лагерный смысл и употребляется ныне без тени смущения вполне невинным девицами. Специально проверял - они не понимают буквального значения.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Эта идиома давно утратила первоначальный лагерный смысл и употребляется ныне без тени смущения вполне невинным девицами. Специально проверял - они не понимают буквального значения.


А что вы скажете об известной строчке из песни - "Однажды мир прогнется под нас"? Если я правильно понимаю, это вариация той же идиомы?


----------



## Q-cumber

Etcetera said:


> А что вы скажете об известной строчке из песни - "Однажды мир прогнется под нас"? Если я правильно понимаю, это вариация той же идиомы?



Мне эта фраза Макаревича кажется просто неудачной. Почему-то каждый раз, когда я слышу эту песню, она (фраза) мне режет ухо.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> А что вы скажете об известной строчке из песни - "Однажды мир прогнется под нас"? Если я правильно понимаю, это вариация той же идиомы?


Увы. 
Впрочем, он мне никогда не нравился.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Как ни странно, "анализ" тут был бы совершенно к месту, а "анализирование", боюсь, совсем не годится.
> Одно из значений "анализа" настолько редко, что в обычной речи ненужных ассоциаций не возникает.



Что, правда?  Анализ, в этом контексте, совершенно правильно? Не может быть!
Так что, вы считаете, что почтительный господин Kolan не посчитает меня немного странной...тю-тю , если я скажу: За _анализ_ Вам 5 балов!

Нет, ну я не могу такое сказать!!>.< У меня просто слёзы от смеха на глазах наварачиваются, когда я представляю себе его реакцию: Какой анализ?! Никаких анализов я не здавал...
 



> О боже, что это такое вы имеете в виду?


Почему, "О боже"?  И что значит, "что я имею ввиду"? Конечно же, наш замечательный юмор из старых советских фильмов! 
Мне очень нравиться такие фильмы как С Легким Паром (обожаю!), Здравствуйте, я Ваша Тётя!, Обыкновенное Чудо, Служебный Роман, ну и так далее. 
А что вы подумали?


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> А что вы скажете об известной строчке из песни - "Однажды мир прогнется под нас"? Если я правильно понимаю, это вариация той же идиомы?



Wow! А что, мне нравится!  Очень романтично, по моему..
Я бы, конечно же, сказала по-логически "Однажды мир прогнется под _нами_'' но вот этот "новый" вариант всё таки владеет каким-то.. charme.

Может быть, смысл в том, что мир когда ни будь станет таким, как мы хотим? Может мы из этого алмаза "выточим" брилиант, как морские волны, которые точат осколки бутылок на пляже. 

Но вот только один вопрос: а причем здесь эта фраза, к теме этого треда?


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> Может быть, смысл в том, что мир когда ни будь станет таким, как мы хотим?


Да, смысл именно в этом.



> Но вот только один вопрос: а причем здесь эта фраза, к теме этого треда?


А это к четвертому посту этого треда, в котором уважаемый Kolan сетует на малопонятность некоторых выражений современного русского языка.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Может быть, смысл в том, что мир когда ни будь станет таким, как мы хотим? Может мы из этого алмаза "выточим" брилиант, как морские волны, которые точат осколки бутылок на пляже.


Неужели на пляже столько бутылок? 

Алмаз не удастся обточить морскими волнами, он, всё-таки, царь камней по твёрдости. Разве что за миллиарды лет. (Но в современных  песчаных россыпях находят неокатанные алмазы.)


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Wow! А что, мне нравится!  Очень романтично, по моему..
> Я бы, конечно же, сказала по-логически "Однажды мир прогнется под _нами_'' но вот этот "новый" вариант всё таки владеет каким-то.. charme.


Он прогнётся под нами, когда нас станет (как бы это помягче сказать) _слишком много_. Или когда мы будем кушать слишком много арбузов .

Фраза Макаревича, думаю, не претендовала на всемирность, более того, речь шла об "изменчивом" (помимо нашей воли) мире. Сам по себе меняясь, мир когда-нибудь прогнётся и под нас, раз уж он прогибается и под остальных. Цитата, однако, стала слишком расхожей и зачастую употребляется не к месту.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Так что, вы считаете, что почтительный господин Kolan не посчитает меня немного странной...тю-тю , если я скажу: За _анализ_ Вам 5 балов!
> Нет, ну я не могу такое сказать
> 
> 
> 
> Нет-нет, все в порядке.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Почему, "О боже"?  И что значит, "что я имею ввиду"? Конечно же, наш замечательный юмор из старых советских фильмов!
> Мне очень нравиться такие фильмы как С Легким Паром (обожаю!), Здравствуйте, я Ваша Тётя!, Обыкновенное Чудо, Служебный Роман, ну и так далее.
> А что вы подумали?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Да я просто не знал, что и подумать.
> "Советский юмор" у меня ассоциируется с тупым "Крокодилом". Потому и удивился.
> Названные же вами фильмы вовсе советские. Они просто с хорошим юмором.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Фраза Макаревича, думаю, не претендовала на всемирность, более того, речь шла об "изменчивом" (помимо нашей воли) мире. Сам по себе меняясь, мир когда-нибудь прогнётся и под нас, раз уж он прогибается и под остальных. Цитата, однако, стала слишком расхожей и зачастую употребляется не к месту.


Я не совсем понял, вы считаете эту фразу цитатой из Макаревича? Вообще-то она раза в два его старше.
Думаю, автор вполне сознавал изначальную непристойность выражения и даже этим бравировал.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Что, правда?  Анализ, в этом контексте, совершенно правильно? Не может быть!
> Так что, вы считаете, что почтительный господин Kolan не посчитает меня немного странной...тю-тю , если я скажу: За _анализ_ Вам 5


_Анализ _- это и процесс, и результат, и целая наука (математический анализ, например). Ввиду такой двусмысленности слово хорошо подходит для сочинения пошлых анекдотов с известными героями.

Вот, сочинил анекдот. Disclaimer. Возможное совпадение имён навеяно фильмом "17 мгновений весны".

Штирлиц послал свой анализ в центр. В ответ шифровка: "Радистке Кэт предоставить декретный отпуск". "Вот засада, - подумал Штирлиц, - до конца года без связи. Опять Мюллер подменил пробирки".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Я не совсем понял, вы считаете эту фразу цитатой из Макаревича? Вообще-то она раза в два его старше.
> Думаю, автор вполне сознавал изначальную непристойность выражения и даже этим бравировал.


Честно говоря, мне неизвестен источник этой фразы. Я цитировал известное выражение, гуляющее по Интернету и взятое, очевидно, у него (часто без упоминания). Спасибо, что обратили внимание, это поможет мне лучше аргументировать свою позицию в дальнейшем.


----------



## Crescent

Дорогие форумчане,

Ой, как же с Вами весело!  Нет, правда - я всегда, когда посещаю этот форум (именно наш - Slavic) удивляюсь, как мы так ловко (причем в рамках приличия!) и умело откланяемся от темы..
Вот начали мы с _разводов_, и _тупых американских сериалов_, а потом перешли на какие-то_ анализы, алмазы, обтачиваемые морскими волнами, арбузы, Штирлицы, и редиски! _
Нет, в этом конечно же и моя "вина" есть, но я вовсе не жалуюсь! ^.~

Значит, "анализ" здесь вполне неплохо смотрится. 

*Kolan*: мне вполне понравился Ваш анекдот, с "моим" анализом. Я говорю "вполне" потому, что я его не до конца поняла.. Впрочем, как всегда - интеллектуальные анекдоты не для моего ума. Мне больше всего понравилось, как Вы пошутили про арбузы!!

* Maroseika:* Гмм.. вы меня тоже, боюсь, немного сконфузили. А что такое " тупой Крокодил"? Это Вы про Гену так, что ли? 


> Названные же вами фильмы вовсе советские. Они просто с хорошим юмором.



Что Вы имеете ввиду? Может быть Вы хотели сказать, что эти фильмы вовсе НЕ советские? Ну, тогда, какие же они?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseika: Гмм.. вы меня тоже, боюсь, немного сконфузили. А что такое " тупой Крокодил"? Это Вы про Гену так, что ли?
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, был сатирический журнал "Крокодил", ещё с 30 годов. Состоял сплошь из карикатур и фельетонов. Вот там был настоящий советский юмор, подмигивающий, подбичёвывающий и временами разоблачающий. (Журнал существует до сих пор, но что он теперь собою представляет, я не знаю).
> Кукрыниксы - другой образец такого юмора.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Что Вы имеете ввиду? Может быть Вы хотели сказать, что эти фильмы вовсе НЕ советские? Ну, тогда, какие же они?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Я бы даже сказал, что это были антисоветские фильмы - в том отношении, что не проповедовали ничего советского (в политическом значении этого слова), были над политикой, над режимом. Они были просто человеческими.
> Вообще, я догадываюсь, что для вас "советский" - просто относящийся к стране, существовавшей с 1922 по 1991 год, стилистически эквивалентный "польскому, американскому, занзибарскому". В России же, как мне кажется, в это слово всегда вкладывается политический смысл: советский - относящийся к советскому режиму. Если же хотят употребить слово в вашем значении, уточняют: "фильмы советских времён, советской эпохи".
> Думаю, это не только моё личное восприятие этого слова. Интересны мнения других: как вы воспринимаете это слово?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> *Kolan*: мне вполне понравился Ваш анекдот, с "моим" анализом. Я говорю "вполне" потому, что я его не до конца поняла.. Впрочем, как всегда - интеллектуальные анекдоты не для моего ума. Мне больше всего понравилось, как Вы пошутили про арбузы!!


Crescent, вы себя явно недооцениваете. Но, верно, что в анекдот я постарался вложить много подтекста.

Радистка Кэт беременна, Штирлиц об этом знает, но в центр сообщать не хочет. Каким-то образом это становится известным также и партайгеноссе Мюллеру, который, вникая во все подробности разведывательной деятельности Штирлица, подменяет пробирку в донесении Алексу. Поэтому, когда в Центре проводят анализ донесения и понимают, что Кэт будет рожать, то, согласно советскому трудовому законодательству, дают указание предоставить ей декретный отпуск. На это время Штирлиц вынужденно остаётся без связи с центром, чего, собственно, и добивается пакостник Мюллер.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Вообще, я догадываюсь, что для вас "советский" - просто относящийся к стране, существовавшей с 1922 по 1991 год, стилистически эквивалентный "польскому, американскому, занзибарскому". В России же, как мне кажется, в это слово всегда вкладывается политический смысл: советский - относящийся к советскому режиму. Если же хотят употребить слово в вашем значении, уточняют: "фильмы советских времён, советской эпохи".
> Думаю, это не только моё личное восприятие этого слова. Интересны мнения других: как вы воспринимаете это слово?


Видимо, так же, как Crescent. В зависимости от определяемого слова коннотации могут меняться.
К советским фильмам, например, я отношусь заведомо теплее, чем к тому, что снимают в нашей стране сейчас, т.е. коннотации скорее положительные. 
Хотя, в общем и целом, меня нельзя называть большим любителем кино: я с удовольствием смотрю фильмы, но не так часто.


----------

